# Melanoidin malt - flavour profile



## McFeast (11/11/13)

G'day guys,
Am considering buying a bag of this stuff to add to a new house beer I'm looking to brew.
Can anyone recommend a commercial beer where I can easily taste this type of malt?

Open to recipe suggestions as well.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=807

Cheers,
McFatman McFeast


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaypes (11/11/13)

Mate I would use this sparingly, approx 1-3% of your grain bill.

I have used it in replacement for Munich and it can pack a big malt punch if used with a heavy hand

I would try it out first before you sling your bucks for a full bag

Whats your recipe look like?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/11/13)

Mmmmm....melanoidin...great in an Irish or Scottish ale. Gives a nice copper colour with caramel-toffee flavour.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/11/13)

jaypes said:


> I have used it in replacement for Munich and it can pack a big malt punch if used with a heavy hand


Munich is a lot different to melanoidin. Definatly cant be used as a subsitute


----------



## Markbeer (11/11/13)

Melanoidin can be used to 20% as per weyermann and bestmaltz.

Think rich dark fruit. I love it.

For a commercial a rich doppelbock would show the flavour it would contribute.


----------



## labels (11/11/13)

I have overused this malt in the past with disastrous results. Like most specialties, used in small proportions in the right style of beer and used with the right base malts, they will help add another dimension.

Over use adds a very unpleasant, peculiar flavour. I don't use it at all anymore and in fact I'm trying to eliminate or at least minimise the use of all specialties in my beers and I am certainly getting a much cleaner profile allowing the base malt flavour profiles to shine through rather than be overpowered.

Munich has plenty of melanoidins and is by far a better choice and it also has enzymes! And yes, you can use it in English beer styles.


----------



## djar007 (11/11/13)

i use it as a sub for honey malt, which seems impossible to get here. Just tried to sneek some honey malt through a freight forwarder but it got lost. bugger.


----------



## McFeast (22/11/13)

Thanks guys. No recipe yet, just throwing some ideas around my head at this stage. Appreciate all your comments!
Perhaps I should go for a nice English bitter or ale.... This is the problem when you decide you're bored with your stable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

